# Private tours Riviera Maya



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

An anyone recommend a private tour company or a reliable car/driver to take us from the Riviera Maya to Chichen Itza for a day? I really would rather not rent a car and drive ourselves. We will be 4 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Chichen Itza*

I just got back from Puerto Morelos, many people I spoke to had taken tours with Eric at Excab Explorer. They all recommended him and were singing his praises. 

I've met him a few times and he is very knowledgeable and personable.
Check out TripAdvisor and his website: www.excabexplorer.com

I had hoped to take one of his tours to Sian Ka'an but just couldn't work out a schedule, but that is definitely who I will would go with.


----------



## pstpier (Sep 7, 2012)

*Riviera Maya tours*

Also have heard good things about Excab. If you find yourself needing more Mayan ruins, there's a great tour of Cobá with Mayan Express that I love.

____________

Patrick St. Pierre
Los Arboles Cobá



johnmex said:


> An anyone recommend a private tour company or a reliable car/driver to take us from the Riviera Maya to Chichen Itza for a day? I really would rather not rent a car and drive ourselves. We will be 4 adults and 2 kids.


----------

